# UFC 93: FRANKLIN vs HENDERSON Results and Wrap Up



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

UFC 93 will feature the greatly anticipated rematch between xAmRiT and The Legend. Stay tuned for more information
​ 


> -Rich Franklin Vs. Dan Henderson
> -Mark Coleman Vs. Mauricio Rua
> -Alan Belcher Vs. Denis Kang
> -Jeremy Horn Vs. Rousimar Palhares
> ...


Card will be put together after all picks have been turned in. The deadline for this event will be January 14th, check back then to see who your fighting



* Main Event*
xAmRiT (4-0-1) vs The Legend (4-0-1)


*Main Card*
e-thug (3-2) vs Shamrock-Ortiz (4-1)
yorT (3-2) vs Steph05050 (3-2)
Walker (3-2) vs bail3yz (2-1)
bbjd7 (2-3) vs Ape City (2-2-1)
MalkBoy (2-3) vs wafb (1-0)


*Prelims*
eric2004bc (1-0) vs BhamKiD (1-1)
Judoka (1-2-1) vs FunkYou (1-4)
mattandbenny (0-1) vs Davisty69 (0-1)
Toxic (0-3) vs Ebc Kyle (0-1)
ThaFranchise (0-0) vs Darkgecko (0-0)
SlaveTrade (0-0) vs pliff (0-1)


*Fighters get injured and have to pull out of fights all the time, it is YOUR responsibility to send in your updated picks if that happens. You can only change your pick for a fight if the fighters change.*



*ALL PICKS NEED TO BE POSTED OR PM'D NO LATER THAN January 14th OR YOUR OUT OF THIS EVENT* *AND WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE. IF YOU SIGNED UP AND DON'T SUBMIT YOUR PICKS IT ALSO COUNTS AS A LOSE.


*Winnings for this event

Main Event winner will receive: 5000 vBookie points
Main Event loser will receive: 2000 vBookie points
Main Card winners will receive: 1500 vBookie points
Prelim winners will receive: 1000 vBookie points

Signed Up
AmRiT
The Legend
eric2004bc
Steph05050
Ape City
yorT
FunkYou
MalkyBoy
bail3yz
bbjd7
wafb
mattandbenny
nevrsummr13
e-thug
ThaFranchise
Ebc Kyle
Shamrock-Ortiz
BhamKiD
Davisty69
Walker
Toxic
Judoka
Tripod87
MetalMunkey
pliff
Darkgecko
SlaveTrade​


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

count me in
looking to make it 2-0 and work my way to that #1 contender spot


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

See if you guys can talk some more people into playing, because if we have less than 10 matches then we might have a problem.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in..i gotta get another win to boost me up from my recent loss


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm in. I keep a link to this in my sig so hopefully it attracts more people! It is such a fun game I hope more people get into it.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Sign me up and I have a link to the compeition in my sig. Hopefully more people will join up.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

im in and i will linky up soon


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

lol, come beat me, everybody does. You'll make your comeback soon enough


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmmmmm, should the great one come back at this event?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I am in !.. give me someone tough


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MLS said:


> Hmmmmmm, should the great one come back at this event?


I am sure the Legend and Xamrit will be there.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

MLS said:


> Hmmmmmm, should the great one come back at this event?



So are you in or no, I'm assuming your talking about yourself, because thats what you do best


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Of course I'm talking about me, only one here that could be considered great.

And I'm contemplating my return, grudge match with bbjd or someone new. The possibilities may intrigue me enough to come back and continue my dominant run.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm in of course.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

bump bump bump, I don't wanna have to put an end to this game


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Sign me up SNS, last time I participated I was the number contender. But the "Champ" ended up winning by default because I forgot to turn in my picks.:thumb02:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sure I beat someone else, I didn't win by default


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> I'm sure I beat someone else, I didn't win by default


Whoever you faced didn't matter seeing you beat him/her. You have my belt and I want it,lol.:thumb02:
IMO, The Legend shouldn't even get a titleshot, since he's a can that got lucky. BJ Penn gets a title shot whenever he wants, I should get that same level of respect!!









PS. All this trash talking is just a joke.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

wafb said:


> PS. All this trash talking is just a joke.



The more trash talking the better.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

GIVE ME A CONTENDA!

You all know I am the sleeper of this division! 

Stop treating me like Machida just because you are all afraid of the whoop ass that shall be brough upon you!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Ape City said:


> GIVE ME A CONTENDA!
> 
> You all know I am the sleeper of this division!
> 
> Stop treating me like Machida just because you are all afraid of the whoop ass that shall be brough upon you!


bail3yz vs Ape City???

my prediction
bail3yz via rd1 KO


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

well we need about 10 more people to sign up if we are going to do this


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

count me in


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, im in...keep this goin! one of my fav events on this forum!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

2 down eight to go


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> bail3yz vs Ape City???
> 
> my prediction
> bail3yz via rd1 KO


Bring it on, my friend.

I will give you your second loss in the octagon!

I hate fighting someone I respect, but it will demonstrate how far my skill has come.

Hope you are ready.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> 2 down eight to go


Well I'm assuming the champ and the #1 contender will wanna play and MLS always SAYS he will play, so who knows


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll take a shot


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Well I'm assuming the champ and the #1 contender will wanna play and MLS always SAYS he will play, so who knows


Well idf MLS says that he will play but then doesn't put him against me so I can get an easy win. (whether he turns his picks in or not.)


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

lol, I don't want him to have any excuses for his losing record


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I assumed me and Legend were already signed up...

Legend may not wanna sign up though, he may do a wafb and duck me


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

you are, but if you don't wanna play I can't make ya lol


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Only a few more people and the card is full


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Lets do this


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Count me in.

Should be getting my title shot but that ridiculous draw is stopping me.

I'll have anyone.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm in...im so pissed i forgot to send my picks for 92 and blemished my perfect record. prepare to get pwned, whoever i am fighting!:thumb02:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Count me in, I'll PM you my picks when I get a chance


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I had to miss UFC 92 due to holiday travel so I'm down for this one. :thumbsup:​


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Well I'm assuming the champ and the #1 contender will wanna play and MLS always SAYS he will play, so who knows


Just match him up with me. MLS will get his picks in because if he doesn't he knows I'll call him a p*ssy forever


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

l'll try and send in some pics so somebody get in an epic beatdown on me.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok I put you guys down, thanks for signing up


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Just match him up with me. MLS will get his picks in because if he doesn't he knows I'll call him a p*ssy forever


So when you runnin your mouth about me bein a ***** you gonna talk about how I beat your ass too?



On a more serious note, when are the picks due?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

AmRiT said:


> I assumed me and Legend were already signed up...
> 
> Legend may not wanna sign up though, he may do a wafb and duck me


I ain't a b*tch. I am coming to get the title I should already have.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

MLS said:


> So when you runnin your mouth about me bein a ***** you gonna talk about how I beat your ass too?
> 
> On a more serious note, when are the picks due?


14th, so are you signing up??


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No doubt I blew it but I was going through a rough patch in my career I'm at a new gym with great training partners putting my game back together. I hit rock bottom after 92 and you are my first step on the comeback trail.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

AmRiT said:


> I assumed me and Legend were already signed up...
> 
> Legend may not wanna sign up though, he may do a wafb and duck me


TBH, I didn't find you good enough to even hand my picks in, if you want I can even show you my picks for that event, I was perfect.:thumb02:



The Legend said:


> I ain't a b*tch. I am coming to get the title I *should* already have.


Coulda, woulda, shoulda winning any belt or anything for that matter is just a pipe dream for you.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

So are we just picking wins and ranking them, or are we also picking method, round, minute...?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> So are we just picking wins and ranking them, or are we also picking method, round, minute...?


Yup- except the minute. Pick your strongest ones first with the winner and then by round and result(KO,SUB,UD,SD). :thumbsup:​


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> No doubt I blew it but I was going through a rough patch in my career I'm at a new gym with great training partners putting my game back together. I hit rock bottom after 92 and you are my first step on the comeback trail.


:sarcastic01: :sad03:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh man, I haven't signed onto mmaforum since ufc 92...it's been too devastating for me 

Not the pick 'em league, but the actual outcome of the fights. But I don't want to see this game go down so I'll jump back into this.

God...I'm still sad.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad to see lots of people have signed up again. Hopefully no one "forgets" to hand in their picks - looking at you wafb.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I better get a can for my octagon debut


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

We could always give you MLS>


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> I better get a can for my octagon debut


I am not matched up with anyone yet so you could well do.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

im in


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I ain't a b*tch. I am coming to get the title I *should* already have.


Why should you have it? To be the man, you gotta beat the man, you haven't beaten me


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hah! I was hoping he was gonnna say that.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I handed my picks,peeps. Get ready for a beating.:mistress01::happy03::thumb04: :sarcastic07:


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Is it still too late to sign up?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

As long as you get your picks in in time it should be all good especially as you signing up takes us up to an even number of entrants. 22 this event so far. And to think people were worried bout having to shut it down due to lack of interest.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ape Boxe Camp Forever


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

looks like there was nothing to be worried about, plenty of people have joined up 
id hate to see this stop being run, its a great addition to the forum and great fun and competition
maybe there should be bonus points if we say who we think will get submission of the night, fight of teh night and knockout of the night?
just a sugestion
anyways time to do my picks


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Sign me up please!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I sent out PM's to everyone asking if they wanted to play lol. It blew up after that lol. You guys have been added, just don't forget to send in your picks. Fighter, the round they win in and how they win (ko, sub, unanimous decision or split decision)


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I've updated the original post to show who has turned in their picks already so you guys know where we stand. The ones in blue are ready to play


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Look at all these sloppy rookies. They don't even have real training camps. They probably havn't even turned in their picks yet...

...Oh crap.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont need a training camp...Im all heart!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm still putting my gameplan together but I'll get you my picks soon SNS.

MLS this isn't going to be like the first time I'm coming prepared this time.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey MLS hasn't even officially signed up yet has he???


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I thought he did.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Nope, said he was thinking about it and asked when the picks were due, but never said he wanted to sign up


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Look at all these sloppy rookies. They don't even have real training camps. They probably havn't even turned in their picks yet...
> 
> ...Oh crap.


I don't want to give away my game plan, so I'm waiting until the last minute. My picks will be accompanied by a nipple twist.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Don't worry about giving away your game plan, you private message all your picks to screenamesuck, and he keeps them private until all picks have been turned in. The choices are only revelaed after all picks have been submitted.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Darkgecko said:


> I don't want to give away my game plan, so I'm waiting until the last minute. My picks will be accompanied by a nipple twist.


Omg I hope im not up against you and the mojo of the nipple twist.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Don't worry about giving away your game plan, you private message all your picks to screenamesuck, and he keeps them private until all picks have been turned in. The choices are only revelaed after all picks have been submitted.


I was just kidding  






Except for the nipple part


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

ThaFranchise said:


> Omg I hope im not up against you and the mojo of the nipple twist.


uh oh, its a good possibility since newbies go up against each other :thumb02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So are you signing up or what MLS lol


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Tha Champ is here? You are only the champ in your own head.

How does a record of 2-2 equal champ level material? You always make noises like you are going to sign up but that is all it is - noise.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Is you serious?

Ain't nobody in this bitch beat me yet.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

MLS said:


> Is you serious?
> 
> Ain't nobody in this bitch beat me yet.


Check it out

Yes I be serious. Check the records thread.

Yoru are a two time loser.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

MLS said:


> Is you serious?
> 
> Ain't nobody in this bitch beat me yet.


maybe because you don't participate, i'm just saying


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Darkgecko said:


> I was just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha.

And no worries. I knew the nipple part was serious.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Last day or so to get your picks in!

Just bumping this to help remind everyone to get yer picks in or it is an automatic loss!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel sorry for whoever gets paired up with me.. instant loss imo.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'll take you on, or anyone else for that matter. I want a title shot, and I am willing to go through anyone to get it, whether you are a training partner or not.

I will show no mercy. I will get the belt.

Your days are numbered AmRit.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Ape City said:


> I'll take you on, or anyone else for that matter. I want a title shot, and I am willing to go through anyone to get it, whether you are a training partner or not.
> 
> I will show no mercy. I will get the belt.
> 
> *Your days are numbered AmRit.*


At least you got one part right.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> Check it out
> 
> Yes I be serious. Check the records thread.
> 
> Yoru are a two time loser.


its coz he got KOd bad in both of his losses so he has no memory of them


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The Legend said:


> At least you got one part right.


You will see. I will be the first to dethrone the champ.

I feel like Chuck Liddell watching Jackson vs. Silva 3. You are Jackson.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

So you just said that I am going to beat AmRiT, making my statement correct.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah we'll id kick all ur asses


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The Legend said:


> So you just said that I am going to beat AmRiT, making my statement correct.


I was making a parallel between how I would react if AmRit loses and how Chuck reacted when Silva lost. 

I have been hungry to face AmRit for a while now, and keeping him at the top of the pile will make my road to the title that much quicker.

You are both great fighters, though, so beating either of you will be reward enough.



eric2004bc said:


> yeah we'll id kick all ur asses


You are going to have to back that trash talk up in the octogon boi!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> Check it out
> 
> Yes I be serious. Check the records thread.
> 
> Yoru are a two time loser.


LOL

Try and find the person who beat me.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Ape City said:


> You are going to have to back that trash talk up in the octogon boi!


that wont be a problem, everyone knows im the top dog


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MLS said:


> LOL
> 
> Try and find the person who beat me.


Did you sign up but then not turn in picks?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I got my picks in. Would be nice if I could bag a win but it ain't likely the way my picks have been going.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I got my picks in. Would be nice if I could bag a win but it ain't likely the way my picks have been going.


Dude I know what you can do. Next time yer done your picks, take your list and reverse everything. Every fighter, round, and method. If you guessed Henderson ko round 1, go franklin decision rd 3.

If everything you think is wrong, then the opposite must be right! 

Costanzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Dude I know what you can do. Next time yer done your picks, take your list and reverse everything. Every fighter, round, and method. If you guessed Henderson ko round 1, go franklin decision rd 3.
> 
> If everything you think is wrong, then the opposite must be right!
> 
> Costanzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


But if I agree that is the right thing to do then it in fact must be the wrong thing but if I think keeping the choices I've made are the right ones then they must be wrong. 

Basically either way I am screwed. If i lose badly again i will make all future picks Luke Rhinehart style and just trust the dice.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, the list of people who have turned in their picks has been updated. Still waiting on about 9 more people. I'm gonna send out one more reminder since tomorrow is the last day. Feel free to flood them also


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

One more day folks, get you damn picks in.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

get your picks in guys, i wonna find out whos ass im gunna be kicking


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Still waiting on a few people including our #1 contender


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Still waiting on a few people including our #1 contender


Can't help it if he is scared


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I like how half the 6 people who still haven't submitted their picks are mods.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

AmRiT said:


> Can't help it if he is scared


Don't worry you are gonna get your ass whoopin. I turned in my picks. I was busy.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Most people have turned in their picks, thanks guys. We are still missing one person from even signing up *cough*MLS*cough*. Someone is quickly becoming a Kurt Angle lol


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

There is a shocker.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are the matchups. As always, check for mistakes. Thank you

*Main Event*
xAmRiT (4-0-1) vs The Legend (4-0-1)


*Main Card*
e-thug (3-2) vs Shamrock-Ortiz (4-1)
yorT (3-2) vs Steph05050 (3-2)
Walker (3-2) vs bail3yz (2-1)
bbjd7 (2-3) vs Ape City (2-2-1)
MalkBoy (2-3) vs wafb (1-0)


*Prelims*
eric2004bc (1-0) vs BhamKiD (1-1)
Judoka (1-2-1) vs FunkYou (1-4)
mattandbenny (0-1) vs Davisty69 (0-1)
Toxic (0-3) vs Ebc Kyle (0-1)
ThaFranchise (0-0) vs Darkgecko (0-0)
SlaveTrade (0-0) vs pliff (0-1)

​


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

MLS didn't turn in his picks because he knew I'm a new fighter and he wouldn't be able to beat me in a rematch.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn it Walker, we picked all the same fighters LOL.. 

EDIT: we picked alot of the same methods/rounds too... damn


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Holy crap- bail3yz and I picked an almost identical card- just the slots are a little different.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yup, could be FOTN


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> MLS didn't turn in his picks because he knew I'm a new fighter and he wouldn't be able to beat me in a rematch.


Everytime he talks crap just call him Kurt Angle


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I guess EBC Kyle gets to pick up the easy win,


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

lol, you gotta think positive, your picks are actually pretty close


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im like what 0-3, lets face it I should have been cut by now.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't cut my fighters lol


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Check it out guys 

http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...mpionship-pick-em-league-amrit-vs-legend.html

I'm curious to see how many of you are willing to bet lol. I was gonna make the odds even, but I figure the champ should be the slight favorite


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Am I 0-1 because I didn't make any picks last time?


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

This should be nP~.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Am I 0-1 because I didn't make any picks last time?


If you sign up and don't turn in your picks its an automatic lose


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Check it out guys
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...mpionship-pick-em-league-amrit-vs-legend.html
> 
> I'm curious to see how many of you are willing to bet lol. I was gonna make the odds even, but I figure the champ should be the slight favorite


I just laid down 10 large on the Legend.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm actually a bit worried going into this one. bbjd is a tough cat, and we chose all the same except three pics. 

I am worried Serati is gonna screw me on this one. I just had this weird feeling of confidence with him. Hope it is justified.

WAR APE.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Why dude is a roided out Italian.

I'm actually feeling good about Drwal winning.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Serati shouldn't be in the UFC.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

only 3 people picked coleman...and i was the only one to pick horn lol i went on a big risk in my picks but i went with my gut lets see if it pays of or else i have completely fallen in the records


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ape City said:


> I'm actually a bit worried going into this one. *bbjd is a tough cat*, and we chose all the same except three pics.


hehe.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yo S-O ya ready for a battle son? Im gonna give you a "fookin" battering lad.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

MLS said:


> hehe.


At least he ain't a little bitch.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MLS said:


> hehe.


OMG Kurt Angle I haz alwayssssss wanted to meech uz!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Nice, my return to the octagon and I get fed a can!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I shall destroy my opponent.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

BhamKID's gunna get a beat down


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually took some time over my picks this time looking at fighters records and how they have won or loss previous fights and hopefully this will mean I can sneak a win. Judoka and I have near identical picks so could be prety close me thinks.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I actually took some time over my picks this time looking at fighters records and how they have won or loss previous fights and hopefully this will mean I can sneak a win. Judoka and I have near identical picks so could be prety close me thinks.


You gotta start changing the order of your picks.. I noticed you just use the default order.. thats a huge leak in your game my friend!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm very confident of bouncing back this time. Didnt put any effort in last time, but this time i've taken some time. Also didnt take into account the order last time, but have done this time.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Serati shouldn't be in the UFC.


lol, neither should Drwal


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> only 3 people picked coleman...and i was the only one to pick horn lol i went on a big risk in my picks but i went with my gut lets see if it pays of or else i have completely fallen in the records


Yeah and if Shogun and Palhares win then you lose


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yorT said:


> Yeah and if Shogun and Palhares win then you lose


but if they dont...lol.


i wont be shocked lol


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah that's the only thing, those are the only 2 fights we picked different. I lost to you once already and I hope I don't lose to you again lol.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> You gotta start changing the order of your picks.. I noticed you just use the default order.. thats a huge leak in your game my friend!


Damnit I actually had them in a differen order but when I sent the PM I forgot to re-order them. Oh well.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Good luck everyone. Today is a good day to die.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Like Davis and Lytle- Bail3yz and I have agree to fight an epic stand-up war. None of that rolling around crap- just straight up punchy face action- non-stop. If one of us falls down the other will pick him and prop him up against the cage and proceed to punch them in the face until they are knocked out or recovers.

Failing a that we are also(because of our picks) actively trying to achieve a double KO like the one Shonie Carter reffed.

Is this game plan smart or intelligent? Hell no!! But we're MEN- dammit, and men are born to do stupid prideful things!!

War Simpleminded MEN!!!!!


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

when will the winners of the CPL be posted?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

gg Walker


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

It's going to be real close between me and Steph


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I guess legend took it, 

good job dude, but I will be coming for you!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well yort i think u beat me by like 6 or so points....i should have gone with who i knew would of won instead of my gut ughhhh if i would have done that i would have onlu had one fighter wrong...oh well....it was close though


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are the results, I will post who all won the bonus' and I will do the write up and give out the points tomorrow night after work. Congrats to Toxic for his first win  Looks like we have a new champion also. Please check for mistakes, because I'm really tired and probably screwed up a lot lol


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

It's ok bbjd, when I come back I'll let you be my towel boy.







I shall be back in this now that I have time to actually think about fights. Now let the shit talking commence.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

There isn't any shame losing to the future champ.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

man i sufferd quite a loss there lost by 59 points lol
think that was the 2nd worst beat down of the night.
Damn you coleman and serati! damn you to hell!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Losing by 9 points.. That's a tough pill to swallow


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

**** I'm about to retire.

I keep losing on dumb undercard fights I just guess on.

Good job Ape City.

I was one fight away from a title shot when I lost to the Legend because of Johnny Rees. 

Now I'm on a 3 fight losing streak.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Well we told you this would be a punchy-face epic and had FOTY potential and it lived up to hype. Unfortunately I had a couple punches too few.

Nice win Bail3yz. :thumb02:

Like Chuck I need to learn to keep my hands up.

Also congrats to the new champ- The Legend. AmRiT- you had a great run. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Now where is my title shot?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Few that was close Steph, glad I was able to pull out the win. I think I am on a 3 fight win streak?? Oh and congrats to the new champ Lengend.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, congrats Legend, but now you face the toughest fight of your career.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Congrats to The Legend. To Malkyboy as well for beating me, the future champ of this league. I'm kinda relieved that I got my first loss out of the way, now I can concentrate on winning.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> **** I'm about to retire.
> 
> I keep losing on dumb undercard fights I just guess on.
> 
> ...


You will be back man. You'll snap that losing streak at 94.

Good fight man.

Congrats to The Legend on solid win. Watch out for S-O, though. He is a tough cookie.

Good run AmRit, I know you will be back.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I spend time thinking about the fights, I get 8 right and one of the two I would consider an upset and I still lose because I forgot the re-order my picks in order of confidence. 1-5. 

That ain't good.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya but think of it this way. If you do that well next time and remember to arrange your confidene picks you will win. 

You had a really good score this time. Better than mine.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Ya but think of it this way. If you do that well next time and remember to arrange your confidene picks you will win.
> 
> You had a really good score this time. Better than mine.


But you won though didn't you? *sulks*


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

/comfort


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOT WHOOT, Im awesome now!!!!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I feel like Shogun, yea I won my fight, but I'm not happy with my perfomance of only 127 points. Ill be going back into the gym and coming out firing next event!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Got that first win under my belt. I knocked off matt & Benny. Ahh, the sweet smell of victory 

Also, Congrats to Darkgecko for being the only person who didn't get burned by Kang.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

WOW! I turned in my picks without even knowing about this "confidence" factor. 

I completely swept the undercards, which made up for Franklin and Kang losing.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Got that first win under my belt. I knocked off matt & Benny. Ahh, the sweet smell of victory
> 
> Also, Congrats to Darkgecko for being the only person who didn't get burned by Kang.


For the pick em league I picked Kang, but for vbookie I went Belcher and made myself almost 70 000 pts


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats S-O ya brought ya game and were the better man tonight...back in the gym for the quick turn around for UFC 94.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

man i might have to be out on medical suspension due to me being destroyed 100-159 :\


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I need a # 1 contender fight


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

When I'm I going to get my pay!!!


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

wafb said:


> Congrats to The Legend. To Malkyboy as well for beating me the future champ of this league. I'm kinda relieved that I got my first loss out of the way, now I can concentrate on winning.


good fight man


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

yorT said:


> When I'm I going to get my pay!!!


Calm down, I said I'd do it tonight lol


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I should be on the main card from now on. kthx.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, here are the winners of the bonus'

AmRiT (104) vs The Legend (165)- KO of the Night
Walker (146) vs bail3yz (149)- FOTN

*AmRiT vs The Legend*
Tonight was an amazing night of fights, but for AmRiT it wasn't his best showing. Not only did AmRiT lose his first fight AND have to give up the belt to The Legend, but he also lost so bad that The Legend took home the KO of the Night bonus. I get the feeling that all the impressive wins gave AmRiT a big ego boost and he didn't take training as seriously as before which doesn't make sense considering their last fight was a draw, but I have a feeling AmRiT will be back at the top shortly for another crack at the title. Now we have a new champion and from the looks of it he means business. He has an impressive record and is currently the last remaining undefeated fighter that has been here since the beginning, but he has a tough task ahead of him in Shamrock-Ortiz.

*yorT vs Steph05050*
For a while there it looked like Steph05050 was on her way to the top to be the first person to give AmRiT a real challenge, but in the past couple fights she has run into a few speedbumps and one of those bumps was yorT. yorT put on a great showing and really came prepared. It was one of the better fights of the night, but unfortunately someone always has to lose.

*Judoka vs FunkYou*
This was our FOTN runner up match. Both fighters started out strong and ended it that way as well. This brings Judoka back up to an even 2-2, but sadly this puts FunkYou to 1-5. As long as he keeps putting on solid performances it doesn't really matter how many loses he has, he will always have a place in this league 

*Toxic vs Ebc Kyle*
In what has to be the highlight of the night, Toxic was able to pull out his first win in the past 4 fights. He came into this fight with a look of determination like we've never seen before and hopefully we will see that look in every fight from now on.​


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is what my KO looked liked:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i would have beat yort is i just would have went with the picks i knew would win instead of taking a risk.....ill get them next time....i cant believe the bad luck ive been having lately i need to step it up and get a W


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I need a title shot!
I am 3-1.. and I got back to back awards.. last event I had KO of the night.. this time I got fight of the night!... 

TITLE SHOT !

EDIT: ah yes.. shamrock-ortiz definitely deserves the next title shot.. didnt see his record


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn, Funk isn't going all to well.

Great match, FOTN runner up(for Bail3yz) for me. Good to be back level at 2-2-1.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Damn, Funk isn't going all to well.
> 
> Great match,* another FOTN for me*. Good to be back level at 2-2-1.


RUNNER UP!! trying to steal me and walkers bonus money??
I need that money for child support


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> RUNNER UP!! trying to steal me and walkers bonus money??
> I need that money for child support


Check my post again, that's what I said.....:confused05::confused05:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I may have lost but bail3yz and I promised a punchy-face epic and we delivered!! Screw Davis-Lytle our punchy-face was EPIC!!

Congrats bail3yz. :thumbsup:

Now I need to get back on win streak- give me a can or Houston Alexander next!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im just happpy to finally win one, its nice to see this from the other side for once.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> BhamKID's gunna get a beat down


MMMMMMmmmmmMMMMM...don't those words taste good? LOL! yeah thats the 2nd time out of 3 I've played that I got 2nd place overall...I would be 3-0 if i hadn't forgot to turn in my picks for 92...:thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Man I am just going to keep winning from here. Whoever is next, I;m sorry.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

yorT said:


> Man I am just going to keep winning from here. Whoever is next, I;m sorry.


I want to fight you... possibly #1 contender fight??

its okay if you duck me tho.. honestly I'd duck myself.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Not happy with my debut performance. I will come out stronger next time!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Damn, Funk isn't going all to well.
> 
> Great match, FOTN runner up(for Bail3yz) for me. Good to be back level at 2-2-1.


No I am not. Completely forgot to change the order of my picks which would have won me the match if I had. I am like BJ Penn: No one beats me except myself.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

SNS, I need to regroup after that vicious beating I took from Malkyboy and a matchup against BBJD7 is just what the doctor ordered.:thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> I want to fight you... possibly #1 contender fight??
> 
> its okay if you duck me tho.. honestly I'd duck myself.


Oh I'm ready bring it on!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

screenames, do you think you can send out a PM for the next one like you did with this one, or was it too much work?

I forget too easily


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I normally send one when there is a week left and then I'll try to send atleast one more after that.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Sweet, all I need is one. Thanks a bunch.


----------

